# Deer Park, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)



## Ciara (Oct 21, 2008)

: yahoo:

This one is not sooooo far out east like the one in Riverhead.

They are opening up a new Tanger Outlet in Deer Park, NY.
The Grand Opening is this Thursday, Oct 23.

I plan on going this Friday!!!! Woohoo ... and its PayWeek!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanger Outlets Centers


----------



## doll.face (Oct 23, 2008)

*Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

AHH!! The new Tanger Outlet just opened today in Deer Park! I haven't been there but I'm SO excited. It's about 20-30 miles CLOSER to me than Riverhead. YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## cocolicouss (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: New CCO Opening 10/23/08 in NY*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_























:  yahoo:

This one is not sooooo far out east like the one in Riverhead.

They are opening up a new Tanger Outlet in Deer Park, NY.  
The Grand Opening is this Thursday, Oct 23.

I plan on going this Friday!!!!  Woohoo ... and its PayWeek!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanger Outlets Centers_

 
ohh im so looking forward to going there please let me know if they have anything good


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

anything nice over there? i'm thinking of stopping by today


----------



## doll.face (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

SO angry! I drove an hour there today and it was CLOSED. On the website it said nothing about that. Ugh, I went out to Riverhead CCO since I was so mad but still!


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

lol thanks for the heads up!! yea i called they are opening the CCO on tuesday


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

damit my be I can get my aunt to go by there for me.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

OMG THERE IS A CCO THERE!!?!?!?!?! GAHHHHH

this is SOOO baddddd


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_OMG THERE IS A CCO THERE!!?!?!?!?! GAHHHHH

this is SOOO baddddd_

 

hahah you said it!! im exit 60 off the LIE & go to school out in Nassau...guess where i will be on my way home from school lol


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanMAClove* 

 
_hahah you said it!! im exit 60 off the LIE & go to school out in Nassau...guess where i will be on my way home from school lol_

 
forreal i live about 15 mins from deer park !!! and if i dont feel like driving i can just take the LIRR and its only 1 stop for me !!!! this is so convinient


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_forreal i live about 15 mins from deer park !!! and if i dont feel like driving i can just take the LIRR and its only 1 stop for me !!!! this is so convinient_

 

do u know if its that close to the train station? i stopped by the outlets just to check it  but like nothing was open last week...& it was dark so i didnt reallyy see where i was hahah.

i understand there are shuttles from the train station, but idk...i get lost hahah. im kinda the sheltered brat from out East who hates public trainsportation


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

How far away is it from Manhattan?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

^it's probably about an hour away.
it's exit 42 on Northern and i think exit 50ish on LIE


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i know i must sound like dummy but whats CCO mean? Also i heard sometimes outlets has stores that have have MAC on sale...like eyshadows and stuff like that. nothing crazy but sum stuff..has anyone heard of this..or do i sound like a dummy again...


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

^CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet and they carry MAC stuff for around  30% off retail price...
so i think what you're talking about is the CCO
they don't have everything that the MAC retail store has but you can find some great stuff there.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_^CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet and they carry MAC stuff for around 30% off retail price...
so i think what you're talking about is the CCO
they don't have everything that the MAC retail store has but you can find some great stuff there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Has anyone gone? I think my cousin is going today.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went today. They had a small selection.

A lot of pigments.. sweet sienna, mutiny, bell bottom blue, your ladyship, jardin aires, gold mode, jewelmarine glitter, kitchmas, lark about 

4 or 5 sculpt and shape powders
A lot of beauty bowder blush

A lot of paint pots.. pretty sure there was every paint pot from fafi, delf, a bunch of others..

Some paints
A few lipsticks/lipglasses/lipjelees
A few brush sets
Some eyeliners/glitter eyeliners


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

doll.face is right...very very small mac selection

what i remember:
Pigments: lark about, sweet sienna, jardin aires, your ladyship, bell bottom blue,mutiny, jewelmarine glitter, kitchmas
paintpots: delft, perky, nice vice, girl friendly, cash flow. layin low, quite natural, rollickin
Sculpt & Shape Powders
Heirlooms Basic Brush Set
Heirlooms Soft Sparkle Pencil Set
Novel Twist Cool Eyes
Eyeshadows: Pen n Pink, Fertile, Poisen Pen, Fig. 1, Copperplate, Handwritten


----------



## comeseptember (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I was hoping to find more of a selection when I went the other day (it was exactly as other posters noted), but one thing I noticed and especially appreciated was how friendly but not the least bit pushy the sales staff were.  If there's one thing I hate it's when someone keeps bugging me while I'm browsing make-up!  These MAs greeted me and let me know I could ask if I needed any help, and then they left it at that.  Perfection!


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i think we should all estimate or call within the next couple of weeks when they get a new shipment & meet at the outlets...anyone up for it??


----------



## doll.face (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I'd love to if I wasn't so damn broke! I am very interested in knowing when they will get a new shipment in. That's why I was so anxious to go when they first opened. I wanted first dibs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, especially on pigments!!

I'm guessing that most CCOs have the best selection in the first few days. It's too much of a drive to go out to Riverhead whenever they get new stock (if they would even tell you, I haven't tried). The Deer Park CCO is so much easier to drive to. I'd be the first one on the southern state if I knew when they got new stock in!

I was also thinking that maybe the reason why the selection is so small is because they're a new CCO. I mean, when I go to Riverhead some of the stuff is the same from months before. Maybe that's why it looks like so much more, because some of it never moves. I have a feeling that once a few months pass, the Deer Park CCO will have similar stock to the others.


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

im exit Exit 60ish off the LIE

Riverhead is Exit 72

Deer Park is Exit 52 & on my way to & from school

soooo....hahahah i'll be making my rounds at both 


ooooo this is baddd!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




infact i'm going to Riverhead this Friday. 
I'll keep u guys posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMK if u...any of u want me to keep an eye out for anything


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanMAClove* 

 
_hahah you said it!! im exit 60 off the LIE & go to school out in Nassau...guess where i will be on my way home from school lol_

 
Same! (the go to school in Nassau part) Deer park is only 15 min from school, and though i live the other way, Im tempted to go there on my break in between classes.

And i was going to comment also, that hopefully the stores small selection will be because they just opened. What is the store like size wise? Comparable to Riverhead/Woodbury??


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_ And i was going to comment also, that hopefully the stores small selection will be because they just opened. What is the store like size wise? Comparable to Riverhead/Woodbury??_

 

Never been to Woodbury but the Riverhead CCO is wayyyyy more spacious then the Deer Park one. Deer Park was is stuffy but the sales ladies are so sweet!!


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanMAClove* 

 
_im exit Exit 60ish off the LIE

Riverhead is Exit 72

Deer Park is Exit 52 & on my way to & from school

soooo....hahahah i'll be making my rounds at both 


ooooo this is baddd!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




infact i'm going to Riverhead this Friday. 
I'll keep u guys posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMK if u...any of u want me to keep an eye out for anything_

 
I'm on the hunt for the Heatherette lipsticks (except fleshpot). I don't think Riverhead is going to get them in but if they do, I'd be very very very very interested. Lipstick at $10 just seems so much easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## matsubie (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i live out in bayside so i was so happy to hear about the cco in deer park.
i was going to eventually make my way out to riverhead or woodbury commons but yay.

but yeah, i should have read this post before driving out there today...

small MAC selection:

no full-sized brushes
small selection of lipglass (they had some 3-d glasses though)
small selection of lipstick
glitter liners
barely any lipliners or eyeliners
a little bit of skincare 
they did have a good amount of paint pots, though
okay selection of pigments 

but yes - the salesgirls were very friendly and helpful.

i actually went out hoping to get some older discontinued fluidlines and full-sized brushes.....but....ehhhhhhhh.  maybe they'll expand


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

So the Riverhead CCO is the best one to go to then at the mo?


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanMAClove* 

 
_do u know if its that close to the train station? i stopped by the outlets just to check it but like nothing was open last week...& it was dark so i didnt reallyy see where i was hahah.

i understand there are shuttles from the train station, but idk...i get lost hahah. im kinda the sheltered brat from out East who hates public trainsportation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its like 5 mins away from the trainstation, you can't get lost the shuttle buses are rite there in the train station, and they take u straight to the outlets. I haven't taken them but i went last weekend...and when we drove by there i saw the shuttle bus leavin the trainstation. They got good stuff at the CCO...lots of pigments and eyeshadows, brushes and scult and shape...most of the beauty powder blushes too !!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_So the Riverhead CCO is the best one to go to then at the mo?_

 
i haven't been to deer park, but i went to riverhead tonight, and they had a lot of stuff, so i would say go there. plus, they have better deals at riverhead than the deer park outlet (for the rest of the stores), or so i hear  

hth


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Deer park is 15 min. from me. This is so dangerous


----------



## doll.face (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Any new MAC here??


----------



## doll.face (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Pretty much the same stock. A lot has moved. I didn't really notice anything new except a neo sci fi lipglass and maybe some new lipjelees (wasn't sure).


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Did anyone see brushes at this CCO? If so which ones?

TIA!!


----------



## doll.face (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I believe they had some brush sets. No full sized brushes. At least not when I went about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i went today and heres the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dazzleglasses*
Comet Blue
Stepping Out
Spanking Rich
Pleasure Principle

*Piggies*
Quick Frost
Your Ladyship
Kitchmas
Sweet Sienna
Off the radar
bell bottom blue
Revved Up
Mutiny
Lark About
Jardin Aires
Gold Stroke

Lightshade/sweepster
Accentuate/sculpt
Warmlight/definitive
Bone Beige//Emphasize

*Brush Sets*
Novel twist basic brushes
MAC Trip essential brushes
Fringe basic brushes
holiday brush sets from last year (face/basic and the ones in the canister)

Large Fafi tote bag
Large and medium MAC makeup bags (black with MAC logo)

*Paintpots*
Layin low
Cash flow
perky
girl friendly
quite natural
greenstroke

*Pallets*
Fafi Eyes 1 and 2
Nordies Colorforms Cool and Warm
Novel Twist cool
Colorforms Lips (both)

*Shadow pots*
Time and space
Signed, sealed
Post haste
pen n pink
poison pen
brown script

*Brushes*
179 (Body brush)
183 (Flat buffer brush)
134 (face powder brush)
129sh 
*
Blushcremes*
Blossoming
Sweet william

*Blushes*
Fafi Hipness
Shy Beauty
True romantic
serenely
Secret
Feeling

*MSF's*
Shimpagne
Porcelain Pink
Shooting Star

they also had the duo lip conditioners, lip lacquers, lippies, face products, some concealer sticks, medium blot powder, charged waters, softsparkle pencils sets from last yr, lip bags

whew....if it wasnt for my blackberry preggo brain woulda took over and i wouldnt have remembered any of this lol..hope this helps u all


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went, I was not impressed. All I got was a 2N lipstick & I bought the last 1. Riverhead is so much better.
I wish Deer Park would have a lot more & variety


----------



## doll.face (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Wow, I sure hope you went to the right CCO MsButterfli LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't believe they would get that much new stuff in. I pmed you about it just to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Could someone CP me a Greenstroke from here?


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

na msbutterfli is right. I went on black friday (10% off) and they did have all of that except for the dazzleglasses (must of been a new shipment)...i went back because i wanted to get blanc type eyeshadow and it was gone, but anyways they did have new stuff. Hopefully, they will start expanding their selection.


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

hi! does anyone know how far this is from manhattan?


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Does anyone remember how much these are?  TIA!

Large Fafi tote bag
179 (Body brush)
183 (Flat buffer brush)
134 (face powder brush)


----------



## doll.face (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

YAY! Thanks for confirming stronqerx. I'm so excited!

Cetati, I will be going this weekend. I would gladly CP for you. I know NYC sales tax is 8.75% but I'm not sure if it's different in Suffolk. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duch3ss25* 

 
_Does anyone remember how much these are? TIA!

Large Fafi tote bag
179 (Body brush)
183 (Flat buffer brush)
134 (face powder brush)_

 
large fafi was either $44 or $48
134 was 34.75 i think

i forgot the other two cuz i already have a 183 and 179 didnt appeal to me


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_YAY! Thanks for confirming stronqerx. I'm so excited!

Cetati, I will be going this weekend. I would gladly CP for you. I know NYC sales tax is 8.75% but I'm not sure if it's different in Suffolk. Can anyone help me out with this?_

 

sorry i didnt get back to ya PM lol, but its 8.625% in suffolk


----------



## kimberb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

This is so painful to read. Why can't we have CCO's in Canada??? Is there any chance anyone would be willing to a CP for me? I would pee my pants if I could get my hot little hands on Shimpagne and Shooting Star MSF!


----------



## doll.face (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberb* 

 
_This is so painful to read. Why can't we have CCO's in Canada??? Is there any chance anyone would be willing to a CP for me? I would pee my pants if I could get my hot little hands on Shimpagne and Shooting Star MSF!_

 
I can CP for you. I am going tomorrow. PM me!


----------



## kimberb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I just PM'd you! I'm so excited!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

im going there tom also soo excited to hear they got new things wooho


----------



## cetati (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

doll.face, I found someone who could CP Greenstroke for me.. .now I just need Nice Vice. =_= Thanks though!


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

im going too tomorrow! does anyone know or have head that cco's have limits on how much mac you can buy? this is my first time...i want to buy everything!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lamblove82* 

 
_im going too tomorrow! does anyone know or have head that cco's have limits on how much mac you can buy? this is my first time...i want to buy everything!_

 
you can only buy 3 of each thing


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Went again today. they don't have the MSF anymore. i think they're all sold out


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_Went again today. they don't have the MSF anymore. i think they're all sold out_

 
yup i went there also and i was soo upset because i was really looking forward to these they told me they sold the last one yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i still got some goodies and i also bumped into lamblove82


----------



## doll.face (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Yup, all sold out of the MSFs. Oh well. They did have 40's Pink.


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

great to meet you cocolicous! i did a huge "haul" haha. my first cco haul ever. i went absolutely crazy! sad that there were no msfs, but i scored the two fafi quads and some other goodies that i'll try to post pictures of later. they say they are getting in a new shipment next week.

have any of you ever gotten skincare at a cco? is that still....usable? i wanted to get some but not sure if that stuff goes bad.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lamblove82* 

 
_great to meet you cocolicous! i did a huge "haul" haha. my first cco haul ever. i went absolutely crazy! sad that there were no msfs, but i scored the two fafi quads and some other goodies that i'll try to post pictures of later. they say they are getting in a new shipment next week.

have any of you ever gotten skincare at a cco? is that still....usable? i wanted to get some but not sure if that stuff goes bad._

 
haha yea i know you were like soo excited running all over and i haven't  gotten the skincare at a cco but i would think that stuff was still good i mean that stuf isn't LE so im sure they always get shipments of that stuff and im gonna call them next week to see what they are getting haha im like obssesed with that store and ill add pics of what i got too and i want to see all your stuff and in the future if u want to go there let me know and i can meet you enjoy your goodies


----------



## ComingIntoMyOwn (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went there last night looking for full-size brushes and they didn't have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Saleslady was super nice though and said that their manager had just placed a huge order and to check back in a couple of weeks. But seriously we NY specktralites need a gameplan


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i'm a total newbie to this, i wanted to upload my haul but my file is too big! anyway, i'll probably go in a month or so (my wallet is in pain) so if and when i do cocolicouss i'll let you know! 

i'll be at the napa one when i go home for christmas. yay! gotta save up for that. haha. loving mac is painful.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I live 20 minutes from Deer Park but I dont drive!!! I'm going to investigate this train station shuttle deal and I'm going to have my sis take me there one day for a bigger haul.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

omgosh they actually have more of a selection now?

i can't believe i missed out on the dazzleglasses and the fafi quads!!  akk

i went a week after they opened and they barely had anything there then.
i hope they still have some good eyeshadows, dazzleglasses and some brushes.

pls if anyone has gone lately, update.
i live in queens and the drive isn't too painful but it is a drive to go there for nothing........  thank you!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_omgosh they actually have more of a selection now?

i can't believe i missed out on the dazzleglasses and the fafi quads!!  akk

i went a week after they opened and they barely had anything there then.
i hope they still have some good eyeshadows, dazzleglasses and some brushes.

pls if anyone has gone lately, update.
i live in queens and the drive isn't too painful but it is a drive to go there for nothing........  thank you!_

 
Omg your puppy picture is too cute. Looks a lil like my puppy when she was smaller. Anywho!! I'm trying to go there sunday. If I do I'll come back with an update for ya.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ComingIntoMyOwn* 

 
_I went there last night looking for full-size brushes and they didn't have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The Saleslady was super nice though and said that their manager had just placed a huge order and to check back in a couple of weeks. But seriously we NY specktralites need a gameplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just called them this min (yes, from London!) - they got their delivery in today. They only get deliveries in once a month!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I just called them this min (yes, from London!) - they got their delivery in today. They only get deliveries in once a month!_

 
what did they get in


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Grrrr my mom just cancelled my trip up there. This sucks!!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I just called them this min (yes, from London!) - they got their delivery in today. They only get deliveries in once a month!_

 
Dont they take a lil while to get the shipment out though? The company store I go to got their shipment in on Friday but they told me its alot of boxes so it will take them until at least Monday or Tuesday to put the MAC stuff out.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_Dont they take a lil while to get the shipment out though? The company store I go to got their shipment in on Friday but they told me its alot of boxes so it will take them until at least Monday or Tuesday to put the MAC stuff out._

 
really m not sure but now i really want to go i was there last sat so i don't think i will be going this weekend maybe next weekend i really want to know if they got any MSF's


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_really m not sure but now i really want to go i was there last sat so i don't think i will be going this weekend maybe next weekend i really want to know if they got any MSF's_

 
Ugh im so irritated I had a ride there and everything! Maybe i'll still consider taking the train there tomorrow because I'll have a ride back.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

*Dazzleglasses*
Comet Blue
Stepping Out
Spanking Rich
Pleasure Principle

*Sculp & shape*
Lightshade/sweepster
Accentuate/sculpt
Warmlight/definitive
Bone Beige//Emphasize

*Brush Sets*
Novel twist basic brushes
MAC Trip essential brushes
Fringe basic brushes
holiday brush sets from last year (face/basic and the ones in the canister)
Nordstrom travel face brush sets in purple, blue and green

*Paintpots*
Layin low
Cash flow
perky
girl friendly
quite natural
greenstroke

*Lots of fluidlines*

*Pallets*
Fafi Eyes 1 and 2
Nordies Colorforms Cool and Warm
Novel Twist cool
Colorforms Lips (both)

*Shadow pots*
Time and space
Signed, sealed
Post haste
pen n pink
poison pen
brown script
magnetic fields
evening aura
femme-fi
white frost
and more but can't remember

*Brushes*
179 (Body brush)
183 (Flat buffer brush)
134 (face powder brush)
129sh 
192
*
Blushcremes*
Blossoming
Sweet william

*Blushes*
Fafi Hipness
Shy Beauty
True romantic
serenely
Secret
Feeling
X-Rocks
Spaced out

*Lipstick* [from what i remember]:
Astral
4N
Electro
Sci-fi delity
pleasureseeker
Utterly frivolous


There were no MSF


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ok Im back!!! My mom changed her mind again at the last minute so we went. I have the most horrible memory and I was in a rush to buy what I needed and get to the other stores so I will try to relate as much as possible. 

I think the pigments are freshest in my mind...here's a few names
sweet sienna
lark about
mutiny
your ladyship
bell bottom blue
melon
golden olive
jewelmarine
maybe 1 or 2 others

scult and shape powders

Large Fafi bags
Both quads and a good set too like 15 or 20 each of them

paintpots: quite natural, constructivist, fafi pps

they had alot of paints, lipglasses, lip lacquers, lipsticks, dazzleglasses but i wasnt concerned with those

blushes and beauty powders

NO msfs sorry guys

SE brush sets

i think 3 regular brushes..139? and the others I didnt get names of

a whole lot of eyeshadows, some of the starflash ones, neo sci fi shadows

ooo they had X Rocks but it looked like crap on me lol

It might be better if people ask me if I saw something specifically. Im tired so thats the best I can do for u guys


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ok well I took so long to type this that someone beat me to it with a detailed list yay!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_Ok well I took so long to type this that someone beat me to it with a detailed list yay!!!_

 
do you rember any of the colors from starflash im looking for smoke and diamonds ??


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_do you rember any of the colors from starflash im looking for smoke and diamonds ??_

 
smoke and diamonds..

i remember mink and sable, star by night, talent pool and sunset b. i feel like there were 5 though but im drawing a blank. once i realized they were starflash i ran away because the only one i didnt have was sunset b. its possible but i cant tell u for sure.

add jardin aires to the pigment list
i dont recall seeing cash flow paint pot there at all and i opened all of them


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Anyone going in the next few days? We don't have CCO in Hawaii & I'm interested on your ladyship & lark about piggie (crosses fingers).


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_smoke and diamonds..

i remember mink and sable, star by night, talent pool and sunset b. i feel like there were 5 though but im drawing a blank. once i realized they were starflash i ran away because the only one i didnt have was sunset b. its possible but i cant tell u for sure.

add jardin aires to the pigment list
i dont recall seeing cash flow paint pot there at all and i opened all of them_

 
wow are you serious that sucks i just odered sunset b and talent pool from the website cause they still had them up there haha i could have gotten them for cheaper grrr


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

can u return them when u get them?? or exchange them for something else and still get the cheaper ones? 

actually i may be going there again tomorrow because my mom forgot something. Im too broke to CP for anyone but I can go and see if they have your smoke and diamonds before u make the drive out. I'll let u know chica.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_can u return them when u get them?? or exchange them for something else and still get the cheaper ones? 

actually i may be going there again tomorrow because my mom forgot something. Im too broke to CP for anyone but I can go and see if they have your smoke and diamonds before u make the drive out. I'll let u know chica._

 
yea i already got them and it be too much to send them back and all its fine and yes please let me know if they have s&d if you go tom thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Phew - they have nothing I want! That's a trip out of Manhattan in the freezing cold avoided!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Anyone going here soon can CP for me? If I cant find more Dazzleglasses soon I may need a heart transplant.


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

any updates?


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_any updates?_

 
I'm not going for another week or so.


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_I'm not going for another week or so._

 
thanks !


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Forgot to tell you guys. I went on Friday. Nothing has changed at all. I was rather disappointed


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_Forgot to tell you guys. I went on Friday. Nothing has changed at all. I was rather disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so no MSF's


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

omgg i wanna go to Tanger Outlets but it's too far from NYC!! 
might go one of these days or Woodbury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had no idea Woodbury had a CCO though. -.-"


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_omgg i wanna go to Tanger Outlets but it's too far from NYC!! 
might go one of these days or Woodbury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had no idea Woodbury had a CCO though. -.-"_

 
yeah i been dying to go to woodbury for so long but its far from where i am the deer park one is 30 min away from me


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

so im guessing no heatherette


----------



## selfish22007 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

^^^^ Actually I just went today and I shouldve wrote things down to be accurate but I went lunchtime. So from what I can remember they had... Heatherette trio 1, Fafi palettes 1 and 2 (and fafi dolls and bags), Color Form palettes and brush sets, Novel Twist brush sets also. They had only a few piggies, like 5, bell bottom blue, lark about, jewel marine glitter... They had quite a few eyeshadow pots, femmi fi, fade, pen & pink, passionate, post haste, clarity, magnetic fields, jewel blue, sunset b, signed sealed, poison pen,...... they had a few more, cant remember,a few palettes too. Also saw a few blushes, I picked up Xrocks, and they had another one from that collection, saw Feeling blush also. Some highlighting duos also, didnt look at the names though, sorry. I will be going back after work today so i will update asap. BRB!


----------



## selfish22007 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

^^^^^Cont'd, I saw warming trend, cool heat, petalescent, time and space, tete tint, saddle, velvet moss, mink and sable, samoa silk.  They also had pink split, two to glow, hot contrast and polor opposites.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

is heatherette trio 1 , the green one or the pink one?
&& was there any lolipop loving?


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_is heatherette trio 1 , the green one or the pink one?
&& was there any lolipop loving?_

 
Yep,
the green one, with the black eyeshadow


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

any updates?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Went today. From what I remember:

-MSF natural/shimmer in 3 shades [i think they were light, medium, medium dark]
-Blot powder pressed in 2 shades [light & medium]
-5 Pigments [jardin aires, lark about, bell bottom blue, gold stroke, and i forget the names of the other one]
-lots of e/s [expensive pink, mink & sable, swiss chocolate, time and space, femme-fi, passionate, white frost, comet, etc...]
-all 4 holiday '08 eyeshadow palette
-brushes in 134, 192, 129SH, 189
-3 eyebrow shaders
-7 paintpots [perky, girl friendly, constructive, natural something..., greenstroke, etc...]
-lots of l/s including snob, 4N, fleshpot, etc...
-around 20 lipglass in 1N, pink lemonade, etc... [sorry forget the names]
-5-6 lip laquer [including tongue-in-...]
-4 dazzleglasses
-lots of lipliners 
-3 mineralized e/s including hot contrast, polar opposite, ...
-2 Fafi quads
-2 Fafi dolls
-Fafi makeup bag
-1 Heatherette e/s palette
-2 e/s palettes from Nordstrom
-brush sets 

that's all of what i remember.
hope that helps


----------



## selfish22007 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ok, so a new shipment came in yesterday.  Nothing really great, they had just about all the sci fi eyeshadows, some tendertones, a brush set that had 3 full size brushes including a 187 (82.00).  They also had all of the 2008 holiday sets.  Really all I can remember..


----------



## Bidds626 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Just went yesterday- Neo Sci fi eyeshadows, blushes and some lipsticks, lip laquers, 3d and chromeglasses, colour forms brush sets and lip sets some red she said palettes, both fafi palettes and dolls, antiquitiease lip sets, some tendertones, comet blue, glamour OD and a couple other dazzleglasses


----------



## selfish22007 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hey all!  Well I went in yesterday and they did get some new things.  Dont really remember much but they had the Shadowy Lady and the Tempting quad, still had the Fafi quads and the one Heatherette pallette. Pandomonium e/s, submarine, sci fi e/s.. They had new lipsticks but i didnt really check them out. Oh and they also had the holiday collection lip trios.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selfish22007* 

 
_Hey all! Well I went in yesterday and they did get some new things. Dont really remember much but they had the Shadowy Lady and the Tempting quad, still had the Fafi quads and the one Heatherette pallette. Pandomonium e/s, submarine, sci fi e/s.. They had new lipsticks but i didnt really check them out. Oh and they also had the holiday collection lip trios._

 
Was this just what you were able to remember, or was this kind of all they had?  I remember when I went to the one in Riverhead back in February, they had a lot of things, but if anyone had asked, I'd have said "some eye shadows, some palettes, a bunch of lippies" ... I didn't remember detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking of taking a run to Deer Park this weekend, but it's a decent drive from Queens, and I don't feel like schlepping all the way out there just to be disappointed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jouloushioxom (Mar 24, 2009)

*set of beliefs vle5o*

oamq achat cialis my site åœŸåŸŽåœ‹å°æ•¸ä½å♥¸ç¿’ç¶²: å€‹äººçš„ç°¡ä»‹: Achat CIALIS generique ACHETER CIALIS acheter cialis generique  acheter cialis op773


----------



## selfish22007 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I also saw Suite arrays and some mineralized duos ex: fresh green mix.  I dont want to say I saw anything worthy of taking a long trip out, but if you (ggblu) or anyone else is looking for something in particular let me know and I will check and see if they have it.  Not a problem.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Much appreciated selfish, but I'm just going to head out there ... it's a decent way to spend the day.  I also called earlier and asked them to put something to the side for me, so now I HAVE to go so I can pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I thank you for the offer.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Just came back from the CCO, here's what I remember:

Blushes:
Stark naked, Enough said, Feeling, X-rocks, Spaced out, Hipness, Blossoming, Sweet William

E/S: 
Glamour Check!
Swiss Chocolate
Chill
Warming trend
Go
Saddle
Climate Blue
Passionate
Bold & Brazen
Sunset B
All of sonic chic collection

mineralized e/s:
-love connection
-the lime green one [forget the name]
-play on plums [only 1 left, i think they sold out tho]
-and 2 more

MSF natural/shimmer:
4 of these from med to dark

lots of studio stick foundations

Charged water, moisture creme, green cleanser

Brushes:
134, 129SH, 192, 189
and the set with 187,222,263,168 in brush roll

Tempting Quad, Shadowy Lady Quad, Fafi quad

paintpots:
-rollicking
-constructivist
-perky
-girl friendly
-greenstroke

shadesticks: 
had about 4 of these in 
jade, pink, ...

lippies: 
-snob
-fleshpot
-4n
-ahoy, there
-i forget, but there's more
-comet blue dazzleglass

3 eyebrow shaders

they also had the eyeshadows in the same packaging as the eyebrow shaders, don't remember what colection that was... but they had blue, black, and 2 more

3 of the holiday '08 eyeshadow palette
4 of the holiday lip palette
heatherette shadow palette
nordstrom palettes

lots of brushes from holiday collections

also had they '08 holiday package with blacktrack fluidline, falsies, and eyeliner brush.

phew, i think that's all i remember.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Wow MAFS, you certainly remember a lot more than I did!

They also had 3 of the 4 Solar Bits (not the black one) 

Some E/S I remember:
::Vanilla
::Mink & Sable
:ost Haste
::Solar White
::Velvet Moss
::Lotusland
::Gulf Stream

For lips, 1N (so glad I swatched before I bought ... it went on like foundation!) Hey Sailor, a bunch of lip gelees.  Liners included Lure and Mother Pearl (I only remember these because I bought them!).

The shadesticks were also available in Penny (but not the new Sugar Sweet colored packaging) and another with the word Cement in the name (?).

All in all, a pretty good selection ... and a $200 haul for me!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i just mapquested directions to the cco in riverhead and now i see this thread not knowing there is one in deer park! both of them are far for me (i'm in brooklyn) so now i have to decide which one to go to.

i know the one in riverhead always has a lot of paintpots, but now i see the one in deer park has stark naked?!?!?! this is hard!

and ladies before you say it, i can't go to both!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

This one is closer to brooklyn. Riverhead is about 45 min to an hour away from this one. 
Riverhead normally has more stuff imo, but it's really up to you where you want to go, I haven't been to Riverhead recently so I'm not sure what they have atm.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ive been dieing to go over there. Ugh im so lazy. I too live in Bk. I want some paint pots. Naked starks is hot.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

okayyyy, so i went to the one in deer park!!

i was not disappointed. 

i got :

perky paint pot
rollickin' paint pot
fleshpot lipstick
bare slimeshine lipstick (which i almost bought at the regular counter the other day)
velvet moss e/s
talent pool e/s
spaced out sheertone shimmer blush from the neo sc-fi collection

i was hoping they had a full sized 187 there since i'm using a crappy short handle from the christmas collection which sheds like crazy but they didn't. all they had was this set with like four full sized brushes - i think it was a 187, 168 and two others i couldn't see well through the packaging. but it was 87$ and i wasn't shelling out that for the set.

i have to say the ladies that worked in this place were super nice! they gave me their store card and said that i can call to find out if they have stuff and they'd put it to the side for me. 

all in all i was happy. and to think, i started out the day with going to class and finding my car battery dead and having to wait for someone to boost it. i thought the day was going to be ruined but i still made it up there.

happy happy!!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Ive been dieing to go over there. Ugh im so lazy. I too live in Bk. I want some paint pots. Naked starks is hot._

 

where in brooklyn are you?


----------



## oreox0x0 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

were there tendertones?


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_were there tendertones?_

 
yes, i can't remember which colors but i remember seeing four of them on display.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_yes, i can't remember which colors but i remember seeing four of them on display._

 
ahh i want to get them so bad, hopefully they will be there during memorial day weekend, thats the earliest i can go!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_ahh i want to get them so bad, hopefully they will be there during memorial day weekend, thats the earliest i can go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww, i hope you're able to get them. hopefully they are well stocked with them.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

from what i remember, they had 4 tendertones.
the only one i remember is hush hush though


----------



## oreox0x0 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

did they have anymore naked space lipglass from neo sci fi?


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Okay I went today, they pretty much have the same stuff except today I saw so ceylon & petticoat msf. I saw no one mention the mascaras they had mascara x, fiber rich lash mascara, and pro long lash. Last time they only had the heatherette trios but today they had the both beauty powders (alpha girl & smooth harmony. I did see some neo sci fi lipglosses, not sure which one but it was brown. They also had all of the mac perfumes. HTH


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

OOO I definitely have to get the petticoat MSF, I was there last weekend and was hoping they'd have more MSF's but they didn't.


----------



## matsubie (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i am planning on making a trip out here sometime this week.  the only time i stopped by here was the week that it opened and while the associates were very helpful, i was disappointed.  i live in the city and it takes close to an hour to get there and yeah....

but from looking at the recent posts, looks like the selections have gotten much better.  

i'm looking to get some full-sized brushes as well as some of the dazzleglasses that came out with the first release that didn't make its comeback for the recent release with the double dazzle collection.  

please, any of you guys that made the trip out here, pls post and let us know what was there and i'll make sure i'll post on the stuff i saw after i make the trip out.  =)


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_i am planning on making a trip out here sometime this week.  the only time i stopped by here was the week that it opened and while the associates were very helpful, i was disappointed.  i live in the city and it takes close to an hour to get there and yeah....

but from looking at the recent posts, looks like the selections have gotten much better.  

i'm looking to get some full-sized brushes as well as some of the dazzleglasses that came out with the first release that didn't make its comeback for the recent release with the double dazzle collection.  

please, any of you guys that made the trip out here, pls post and let us know what was there and i'll make sure i'll post on the stuff i saw after i make the trip out.  =)_

 
i'm hoping to make a trip out there within a week. you know you can call them beforehand and inquire about certain things you are interested in. they're super nice there and they even will put stuff on hold for you you. it's so refreshing because i'm so used to snooty girls at the mac store i go to.


----------



## matsubie (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

ooh, i stopped by today.
there were a lot of products and most of them have been mentioned by a previous poster in late march/early april.  

i purchase x-rocks, spaced out and comet blue - (i asked for two comet blues but i got one money,honey instead)

a few individual brushes (discontinued ones)
the pink full sized brush set - 87.50
a few neutral colored nail polishes
lipglasses (NAKED SPACE was there)
and lipsticks - also a few mattenes and slimshines
4 tendertones (no ez baby =(  )
a lot of eyeshadows
4 of the MSFN/MSF shimmer duos
So ceylon msf
x-rocks, spaced out, blooming, plum du bois......
some eyeshadow trios, quads..



i should have taken pictures but there were a lot of stuff.....i was hoping for some more dazzleglasses and msfn


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_where in brooklyn are you?_

 

OMG i havent been on specktra for a little. doesnt hurt to answer your question. I live in Cypress Hills.


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Okay I went today, they pretty much have the same stuff except today I saw so ceylon & petticoat msf. I saw no one mention the mascaras they had mascara x, fiber rich lash mascara, and pro long lash. Last time they only had the heatherette trios but today they had the both beauty powders (alpha girl & smooth harmony. I did see some neo sci fi lipglosses, not sure which one but it was brown. They also had all of the mac perfumes. HTH_

 
Can someone Please CP petticoat MSF for me? I also have a MUA Acct which I use more than specktra! PLMK if you can! Thanks so much I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I need to go this weekend even if it kills me. Ok so im wondering if anyone that has gone recently seen the sci-fi soft & slow lipglass at the CCO?? My friend will not shut up about it and before I go ebay it i wanna see if i can just take a quick drive to makeup land and check out the stock!


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I need to go this weekend even if it kills me. Ok so im wondering if anyone that has gone recently seen the sci-fi soft & slow lipglass at the CCO?? My friend will not shut up about it and before I go ebay it i wanna see if i can just take a quick drive to makeup land and check out the stock!_

 
I would give them a call before making the long commute. The girls there are pretty nice, I usually call before I go and make sure they have most of what I'm looking for. Most of the time I usually end up buying more than I bargained for lol!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I am most likely going on friday. I live about 10-15 mins away from the outlets, lol so I go there often. Its probably the same distance maybe even closer than my local mall. I will make sure to post back if there is any updates.


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I am most likely going on friday. I live about 10-15 mins away from the outlets, lol so I go there often. Its probably the same distance maybe even closer than my local mall. I will make sure to post back if there is any updates._

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 can anyone please do a CP for me for Petticoat MSF please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PLMK if you can! Thank you! 
Lisa


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

can someone check if they have smoke & diamonds e/s?
TIA


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went yesterday. They don't have petticoat anymore, and I didn't see smoke & diamonds. 

I saw some new pigments...
-megarich
-lovely lily
-steel blue
-spirtulize


the neo sci fi lipglosses were s
-supreme 
-naked space

they also got a new shipment of ungaro, I saw...
-soft flower e/s
-flower mist dew b/p


also, last time I went they only had fresh green mix MES, they have a few more out now, they had these before but they were gone but now they have them again...

sea&sky
polar opposite
two to glow


Foundations, 
-full coverage foundation(the cream one)
-studio flix fluid

that's basically about it, these were the items I saw that were new. HTH


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ladies,

I had my first CCO experience. i was determined to go and see what it was all about. Saturday was the perfect day to go with my friend Jonelle, since it was like 74 degrees out in NY and so heres what I got:

Sandy B lipstick
soft & slow lipglass from sci-fi
Sci-fi: Spaced out sheertone shimmer blush
forgot the name of the nail polish, but it was light pink

and then we stopped by Rossevlet field and got at the mac store:
shy girl cremesheen lipstick 
smile dazzleglass
^^ which i so love. its become my favorite combination. i cant wait for my sock hop order to come in its gonna be crazy!!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_

-flower mist dew b/p
_

 
o rly? niceeeeee. i wasn't interested in this when it came out but i've come to want it now. i need to get out there already!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

k, so i went there today and i got:

ungaro flower mist dew beauty powder
stark naked blush
nice vice paint pot
183 brush

- i wasn't sure about stark naked cause i've heard it's so similar to nars orgasm which i already own but i bought it anyway cause i've pretty much hit pan on the orgasm blush anyway and the mac stark naked is much much cheaper. 

... the woman there are so nice. i know i keep saying it but i can't get over it. the nice vice paint pot wasn't even on display. one of the woman that worked there came over and told me she had some paint pots that they only had one piece of and that's why there weren't on display. 

i didn't see a lot of new stuff there that has not already been mentioned here except the 183 brush, 181 brush, fresco rose paint pot, tinted lip conditioners (the ones in the twist up stick), i saw 3 tendertones  (don't remember the colors- they were reddish and burgundy ones). some of the 3d glosses, so ceylon msf, some cream color bases (mostly dark colors), both neo-sci fi blushes, a good variety of paints, and some new shadows that i didn't see the last time i was there - like the ungaro ones, both heatherette beauty powders, and the blue dazzleglass (comet blue?).....


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

omg can someone CP me comet blue? ive been looking for that for absolutely forever!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_k, ).  So Ceylon msf, - both heatherette beauty powders,....._

 
Oh can you please CP So Ceylon for me? I will pm you now.


----------



## syrene78 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Any updates there? Did they get the monogram collection by any chance?


----------



## 3773519 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

IF anyone has gone recently can you remember if they had the studio mist foundations? I remember when I went they had one of two but i dont remember the shades. I so need a medium dark ASAP. im out and its discontinued.


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Just wondering if anyone has gone recently and knew what they had. I will be in that area next wkend and was looking to stop in there and check out what they have.


----------



## selfish22007 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ok so I went in today and they basically still had the same things previous listed.  Blushes is Feeling, Enough said,spaced out, and xrocks..pigments in reflects teal, bronze, and blackend red.  I saw royal flush and goldstroke pigments too.  Gentle and Love joy mineralized blushes.  They still had So Ceylon msf also.  Saw loose beauty powders, drizzlegold... 2 leg sprays they were both dark, med and deep. Ummmmm... CCB's in bronze,root,virgin isle and tint. I remember seeing a couple products in silver packaging "lightful" it was called i believe, looked like moisturizers or something like that. Charged water.  Prep n Prime skin enhancer illuminator also. Oh and they also had sharkskin shadesticks. Still had some paint pots and tender tones, saw Possum Nose lipgloss from Dame edna. Thats all I can remember guys....


----------



## selfish22007 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

The only thing I remember seeing from Monogram was the little cosmetic bag.


----------



## Ellen1 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I was there Tuesday and picked up Painterly paint pot. Major score for me because I wanted a neutral base for a while. Hope my Bare Study doesn't get jealous!  : )
They only had a few so they did not put them out on display. I just happened to ask and they had 3 in the drawer so there may be a couple left if anyone needs one.  I agree that the sales people are super nice.

If only they had some brushes, I need a 217 and a 239!
FYI, Tanger in Riverhead has the 224!
FYI number 2, rumor has is that there is a mac friends and family sale in June for 25% off!  : )

Happy hunting!


----------



## Ellen1 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_IF anyone has gone recently can you remember if they had the studio mist foundations? I remember when I went they had one of two but i dont remember the shades. I so need a medium dark ASAP. im out and its discontinued._

 
Check the CCO in Riverhead, I was there last month and I am pretty sure they had them!


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

does anybody that has been there lately remember if they had any blot powder?


----------



## selfish22007 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_does anybody that has been there lately remember if they had any blot powder?_

 
i do remember seeing some they were light colors, loose. which one are you looking for?? you can call and ask, the girls there are really helpful.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Just came back from the CCO, from what i remember:

paintpots:
-quite natural
-constructivist
-fresco rose
-soft ocre
-greenstroke
-moss scape

e/s:
-vellum
-lotus island
-texture
-arena
-climate blue
-bold n brazen
-mink & sable
-knight
-passionate
-expensive pink and more

msf/n:
-so ceylon
-light medium/shimmer
-medium/shimmer
-dark/shimmer

mineralized e/s:
-two to glow and more, but i forget

mineralized blush:
-gentle
-lovejoy

blushes:
-blooming
-enough said
-feeling
-x-rocks
-spaced out

beauty powder blush:
-emanuel ungaro flower mist [?]
-alpha girl

pigments:
-lovely lily
-steel blue
-spiritualize
-bell bottom blue
-gold stroke
-reflects transparent teal
-reflects blackened red
-and more

lots of nail polishes

fafi 1,2, temping, shadowy lady quads

still had the 187,222,168,263 brush set full sized

had all 4 of the solar bits:
-impassioned
-bronzecape
and the other two

loose blot powder:
-medium
-dark

full coverage foundation:
NC30 
NC40 [?]

lots of select spf foundations

studio mist foundation in light

lots of pearlized pigments

brushes:
-mascara wand
-spoolie
-192
-189
-129sh
-181
-183
-185


----------



## Ellen1 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Thanks for the update!

How on earth do you remember all that???  : )

Now I can't wait for them to get more stock in!  I think they had an eyeshadow color in Pen and Pink that I may go back to get. It's a pretty matte color.
The last time I went I bought the Emanual Ungaro Flower Mist beauty powder but I am not sure if I am keeping it. It's really sheer.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ellen1* 

 
_Thanks for the update!

How on earth do you remember all that???  : )

Now I can't wait for them to get more stock in!  I think they had an eyeshadow color in Pen and Pink that I may go back to get. It's a pretty matte color.
The last time I went I bought the Emanual Ungaro Flower Mist beauty powder but I am not sure if I am keeping it. It's really sheer._

 
i wanted that so badly and bought it there and came to find out that it was way too sheer for my skin. i ended up swapping it.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selfish22007* 

 
_i do remember seeing some they were light colors, loose. which one are you looking for?? you can call and ask, the girls there are really helpful._

 
bummer, i was looking for the pressed. thanks anyway.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

oh actually, one more thing to people who have gone there recently.. any brow products??? like the colored brow finishers? i hate they don't have those anymore!!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

^i remember seeing powdered brow shaders but don't remember if they had brow finishers. they probably do, but I'm not 100%. you should call and ask.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

i'm hoping to go there sometime this week. i will post an update if i do.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

okay so i went .. they had nothing new from what i saw.... total let down.

i think it's time i go to riverhead.

not that i didn't buy anything... i got pressed blow powder in light, so ceylon msf, dreammaker e/s, and gentle mineralized blush.

actually let me backtrack.. they had sweet william blushcreme. i think the only thing they had that was not mentioned above.


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I stopped by this week too, and They seem to have the same stuff. I asked the sales ladies how often they get a new shipment and they said every month, but doesn't seem like much of an update has been made.


----------



## Ellen1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I have made it a habit to call them to see when they get new stuff in. 

I may head over to Riverhead too - they have new stuff in. Not that I have much money left after the Fand F sale!!!  : )


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

yeah it seems that way doesn't it? they tell me all the time and i swear i never see anything new. i asked the lady behind the counter if they had any brushes by mac besides the holiday sets and the ones on display and she said no and was like clinique has some nice brushes... i swear i just looked at her like uhm no.

it seems like they get shortchanged and all the good stuff goes to riverhead.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I stopped by this week too, and They seem to have the same stuff. I asked the sales ladies how often they get a new shipment and they said every month, but doesn't seem like much of an update has been made._


----------



## selfish22007 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hey all, stopped in today and they added more shadows:
signed sealed
climate blue
pink venus
illegal cargo
lotusland
knight
mink and sable
cool heat
submarine
velvet moss
phloof
texture
time space
evening aura
expensive pink
mont blac
french cuff
fade
magnetic field
star by night
lilac touch
apres ski
henna
top knot
moonflower
stormwatch.

sorry really didnt pay too much to anything else, nothin stuck out either, i also saw silver fluidline and white frost fluidline ? im not sure of the name, one was shimmery white and the other silver.


----------



## mama2G (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went 2 weeks ago and the only things that stuck out were the Bare slim shine, fascinating eye kohl and sea&sky mineralized e/s.


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I called today and they said they got more MAC in but needed a few days to put everything out. I am going to try to make it there later in the week!


----------



## oreox0x0 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

does anyone know how much the 181 would be?


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

thanks for the inside info wanderlusst!

the last time I went in, I didn't end up buying enything - which for me is a bit surprising!  Could it be that I have too much makeup??? NO!!!  Probably temporary insanity!


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

so I went in today and found a great MAC lipgloss set for $15.50.
It must have been an old holiday set. 
It has 5 shades of lipglass and lusterglass that are small but still a nice size.
Love it!  : )

They only have a couple left so get 'em while they are hot!


----------



## HustleRose (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wanderlusst* 

 
_I work in the deer park outlet so I will be able to let you guys know when they get a shipment._

 
yes, your co-workers are absolutely lovely. i've never had a problem in that store and have found them to be very helpful and always encouraging to call first to see if they have something instead of driving all the way from brooklyn which is where i am.


----------



## Daisy782 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I just went yesterday, and I saw the Manish Arora eye palette (le) there. I think it was called "eyes on Manish" from the Mac for Manish Arora Collection that came out last October. They had 3 left.


----------



## HustleRose (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daisy782* 

 
_I just went yesterday, and I saw the Manish Arora eye palette (le) there. I think it was called "eyes on Manish" from the Mac for Manish Arora Collection that came out last October. They had 3 left._

 
are you kidding me????


----------



## Ellen1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wanderlusst* 

 
_No, I work in the outlet itself, not at the CCO.
There are like 6 left of the Manish palette. If there are only one or two out on the shelf, it doesn't necessarily mean that they don't have more in backstock. Just an FYI.

They are getting a shipment again in like 2 weeks._

 
You work at the outlet - wow, mecca!  : )

The manish palette colors are to wild for me!  I am a neutral gal (boring, I know!)

I am on the look out for MAC Prep and Prime Skin Refined Zone if you happen to see it please let me know - thanks!!
Ellen


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Do They Have Girl Friendly Paint Pot? Thanks.


----------



## Ellen1 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hi all,
I went there today and they got some new stuff in!

The things I remember are: MSF in Blonde and Redhead and 3 shades of creamsheen lipgloss. There are new shadesticks but I don't remember the names. Some Hello Kitty powders were there too. 

Sorry, I am bad with remembering all the names and items!

I picked up the redhead MSF - my first one. Hope it looks good on my cheeks!  : )


----------



## Ellen1 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_Do They Have Girl Friendly Paint Pot? Thanks._

 
I did not see that shade. But they do have Fresco Rose if that helps.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selfish22007* 

 
_Hey all, stopped in today and they added more shadows:
signed sealed
climate blue
pink venus
illegal cargo
lotusland
knight
mink and sable
cool heat
submarine
velvet moss
phloof
texture
time space
evening aura
expensive pink
mont blac
french cuff
fade
magnetic field
star by night
lilac touch
apres ski
henna
top knot
moonflower
stormwatch.

sorry really didnt pay too much to anything else, nothin stuck out either, i also saw silver fluidline and white frost fluidline ? im not sure of the name, one was shimmery white and the other silver._

 

Hey

do you think you could respond to my pm?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

went today.

brushes:
189
165
192
spoolie
181
185
mascara fan

msf: 
perfect topping
refined
blonde
so ceylon

beauty powders:
2 from HK
1 from Emanuel Ungaro

Fafi quad, Tempting quad, Shadowy lady quad, Lucky Tom quad

L/s:
lollipop loving
VIVA VI SE
Bubbles

On the Prowl Nailpolish from HK

Bobby Brown Shimmerbricks: in a pink color and a bronze color

Lots of E/S and pigments

pigment vials from holiday '08 with quietly, pinked mauve...

Shadestick:
Sharkskin
Sea Me

Paint Pot:
greenstroke/smoke?
rollickin

Solarbits:
bronzescape
scatterrays
sunpower
impassioned

Train Case

Fafi Makeup bags

Holiday SE brushes

Lots of glitter liners

Blushes:
-Tippy
-Fun & games
-Blooming
-xrocks
-spaced out
-sweetie

-sweet william cb
-blossoming cb
-pleasureful cb

just a pinch gel blush


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_went today.

brushes:
189
165
192
spoolie
181
185
mascara fan

msf: 
perfect topping
refined
blonde
so ceylon

beauty powders:
2 from HK
1 from Emanuel Ungaro

Fafi quad, Tempting quad, Shadowy lady quad, Lucky Tom quad

L/s:
lollipop loving
VIVA VI SE
Bubbles

On the Prowl Nailpolish from HK

Bobby Brown Shimmerbricks: in a pink color and a bronze color

Lots of E/S and pigments

pigment vials from holiday '08 with quietly, pinked mauve...

Shadestick:
Sharkskin
Sea Me

Paint Pot:
greenstroke/smoke?
rollickin

Solarbits:
bronzescape
scatterrays
sunpower
impassioned

Train Case

Fafi Makeup bags

Holiday SE brushes

Lots of glitter liners

Blushes:
-Tippy
-Fun & games
-Blooming
-xrocks
-spaced out
-sweetie

-sweet william cb
-blossoming cb
-pleasureful cb

just a pinch gel blush_

 

I went this weekend and I didint see lollipop loving...i am definitly going to have to go back to pick it up! They must of gotten a new shipment. I picked up Bitter e/s and the hk tlc in popster. They had a lot of the shadows from BBR & i saw some from starflash as well.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went yesterday, I picked up blonde msf, studio sculpt foundation, blunt blush and blossoming blush. I saw they had more of the HK stuff.

Lucky tom palette
both the hk blushes and beauty powders.
Mineralized eyeshadows from last year's red she said collection.
Sugarshot e/s 
aquavert e/s
also saw, moonriver blush (grand duos)
along with like two other blushes from grand duos (can't remember sorry!)

that's the only new stuff that really stood out.


----------



## Ellen1 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went yesterday and they had Fix+ Rose - I love that stuff!
I also picked up shadesticks in Lemon Chiffon and Cakeshop - super pretty! : )


----------



## HustleRose (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

as long as it's not raining tomorrow, i am hopefully going. i will update ya'll if i see anything different there that is not listed here!


----------



## HustleRose (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

hey, went here last week and forgot to post about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from what i remember they had:

two of the style warriors eyeshadows (tempting & soft force)
both refined & perfect topping msf
both blushes from the rose romance collection
lollipop lovin'
cute-ster from hk
both hk blushes
fresco rose pp
the white and silver fluidlines (can't remember the name)
two grand duo blushes (the more tan/brownish ones)
165 brush
danger zone mes
hk pigments
aquavert e/s from sugarsweet
dear cupcake e/s from sugar sweet
phloof e/s in emanual ungaro packaging

that's all i can remember at the moment.. i will edit it if i think of more!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_hey, went here last week and forgot to post about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from what i remember they had:

two of the style warriors eyeshadows (tempting & soft force)
both refined & perfect topping msf
both blushes from the rose romance collection
lollipop lovin'
cute-ster from hk
both hk blushes
fresco rose pp
the white and silver fluidlines (can't remember the name)
two grand duo blushes (the more tan/brownish ones)
165 brush


danger zone mes
hk pigments
aquavert e/s from sugarsweet
dear cupcake e/s from sugar sweet
phloof e/s in emanual ungaro packaging

that's all i can remember at the moment.. i will edit it if i think of more!_

 
THANKS FOR KEEPING US INFORMED. DID THEY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE BLUSHES?

Blushes:
-Blooming
-xrocks
-spaced out
-sweetie
-sweet william cb
-blossoming cb
-pleasureful cb


----------



## SyLLyGrL (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_THANKS FOR KEEPING US INFORMED. DID THEY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE BLUSHES?

Blushes:
-Blooming
-xrocks
-spaced out- *Yes, just bought that today*. 
-sweetie
-sweet william cb- *Yes*
-blossoming cb
-pleasureful cb_

 
didn't pay attention ot the rest,. sorry butttt they do have the hello kitty beauty powders- picked up tahitian sun. 
They also had the hk tinted moisturizer in Popster.
I remember seeing Blondie msf. I bought perfect topping msf. I also picked up Melt in your mouth cremesheen. 

I forgot what else they had but if you think of any names, i might remember seeing it.


----------



## SyLLyGrL (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

just remembered- they have msf refined and cremesheen anglaise which i regret not buying.


----------



## HustleRose (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_THANKS FOR KEEPING US INFORMED. DID THEY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE BLUSHES?

Blushes:
-Blooming
-xrocks
-spaced out
-sweetie
-sweet william cb
-blossoming cb
-pleasureful cb_

 
i know they had spaced out and blooming, and the three creme blushes you listed. i'm not sure about the others. 

i forgot to mention they had some of the beauty powder blushes like shy beauty, joyous, and true romance.


----------



## HustleRose (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SyLLyGrL* 

 
_just remembered- they have msf refined and cremesheen anglaise which i regret not buying._

 
wait, they have cremesheens now? i didn't see those when i went a month ago. when did you go?


----------



## SyLLyGrL (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_wait, they have cremesheens now? i didn't see those when i went a month ago. when did you go?_

 
Saturday. They say they get new things every month.


----------



## Ellen1 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hi Long Islanders,
I went there today for a quick visit  : )

They had some stuff from Sugarsweet Collection, the beauty powders and some shadows. MSFs: Some MSFN Duos, Refined, Perfect Topping (which I bought!) and one Redhead left.

They also got new paint pots in, they have Soft Ochre which I highly recommend (for light/med skin tones), Rollickin, Greenstroke (?), and Quite Natural.

Tons of blushes and contour colors, such as Blunt and Strada. Cream color bases and loose shimmer powders (I don't know the exact names)

Dame Edna eyeshadow palettes, some holiday eye and lip palettes and 2 of the Norstroms kits.

(If anyone sees the 2009 holiday kit which had melon pigment and a brown fluidline, please let me know!!)

That is all that sticks out in my memory!


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Is anyone here familiar with the managers/workers and may be able to find out whenthe old MAC packaging pigments will start showing up?


----------



## Ellen1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

they had around a dozen or so different pigments (the discontinued, bigger jars) in the store. I remember a couple of golds...goldstroke, blonde gold???
If you call the store, they are always very helpful.


----------



## missboss82 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I visited this CCO today just wanted to update for anyone that was wondering, they had;

Graphic Garden palettes and lip bags
Holiday 2009 brush bags, eyeshadow and lip palettes as well as they pigments and lipglass minis
Sunny By Nature MSF 
Style Warriors eyeshadows gold rebel/liberated lipglass
Vanilla and Golden Olive pigment (original jar)
Mineralized Blushes (I remember seeing Love Rock)
Holiday 2009 lip bags
Colour Craft mineralized quads and a few of the lipglasses

I knew I was forgetting the whole reason why I even started this post, they had all three of the quads from Make Up Art Cosmetics.


----------



## jmgjwd (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Visited yesterday (3/20) and they had all the Bobbi Brown Chrome eyeshadows from the holidays!!! Also, the Mac Holiday palettes & lipglass sets from 09.  LOTS of piggies in the original size...most of the same lippies, lipglasses listed above...maybe some more dazzleglasses

No style black stuff yet...

They also had these MAC boxsets at the counter that had what looked like 3 "blushes"-- an MSF and 2 other small "blushes" (not sure what they were) with a mini kabuki.....never saw these @ the MAC store before (maybe a store exclusive)...but too cute...sorry, not more details...my son started crying & yelling in the store so that was the end of my shopping...oh well


----------



## blueskies (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

(Hi ladies of Specktra, this is my first post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I went on Friday, 4/2 and this is what I can remember off the top of my head. If you are looking for something else and ask specifically I may remember it!

Perfect Topping MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Pigments in the old jar: (there were more I don't recall the names of)
Pink Opal
Steel Blue
Violet
Pink Bronze
Sweet Sienna
Old Gold
Fuchsia
Melon
*ETA: Bell Bottom Blue

Lipsticks I recall are:
Speak Louder
Kanga-Rouge
Most Popular

Seasonal Peach nail polish

Also, the MSF sets mentioned above are still there. One has Light Flush and one has Shimpagne.


----------



## Ellen1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

thanks for posting and welcome!!!






I really like my Perfect Topping. Do  you remember if they had any of the MSFN duos with the natural on one side and the shimmer on the other?


----------



## blueskies (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Thank you, Ellen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did not see any of those. I expect to go back next weekend (hopefully!) so if you'd like I can check for you and message you if they're there. Is there one in particular that you want?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Why do they have Sweet Sienna at other CCO's and not at mine!!!!  If anyone is going and can do a Sweet Sienna CP for me please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hi has anyone gone lately? is sweet sienna still available?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

just called them and they said they don't have sweet sienna anymore. ;(


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

went today

pigments:
golden lemon
golden olive
cocomotion
royal flush
steel blue
bell bottom blue
circa plum
reflects blackened red
reflects very pink
more glitters

e/s:
femme fi
poisen pen
style warriors 
and more

quads:
shadowy lady
tone grey
all three from makeup art collection

3 e/s palettes from 2009 holiday including smokes & mirrors
3 e/s palettes from 2008 holiday [not the smokey one]

blushes:
blunt
enough said
blooming
serenly
sweet as cocoa
and more

lots of metal x shadows

3 paintpots
greensmoke
rollickin
mosscape?

lots of SE brushes

brushes:
-192
-189
-129SH
-183
and more but nothing nice

pigment vials
both from 2009 holiday and 1 from 2008 holiday

bronzer e/s 181se box set

lipstick sets

lots of holiday sets

honey salve

face & body fndt in C2, C5, N?

ccb:
root
bronze
one from emanuel ungaro

l/s:
freckletone
viva glam special VI
viva glam V
and more...

lots of fake lashes

blush bronzer duo from holiday 2009 

hth


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Do you remember ifthey had holiday 2009 pigment vials in sexpot? Thanks


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

^ yes they did


----------



## summerblue (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

*Infallible*, they did have a vial in one of the sets named Sexpot.  They had 3 Holiday 5-vial piggie sets.  Not familiar with the colors, but all neutral colors for $22.75

I'm sorry guys, I'm not up on past collections & as I only stick to eye makeup (pots not quads/compacts) & mineralized blushes, I haven't memorized the names of the other products.  I'm not a fan of MAC's MSFs or blushes.  So even though I look, I forget what I saw before I get home.  Many of the items on MacAtFirstSight's above listing are still available.

No more Violet or Lemon Gold pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saw:
Reflects Transparent Very Pink
Reflects Copper
Steel Blue
Crystallized Yellow
Crystallized Pink
Mega Rich
Gold Stroke
Antiqued Gold
Golden Olive
& they had about 2 or 3 others I don't recall.  No biggies though as I would have recalled them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They had 3 of the mineralized eye shadows from one of the spring or summer collections last year.  Remember, one e/s pot with 4 different mineralized shadows in them: 1 had blue, pink, white & black; another gold, purple, black?, ?; & another gold, black, brown, ?

Also had several split mineralized e/s:  1 was gold & purple, 1 had blue & ? -- not Sorcery, but either the Sea something or the other blue one they put out.

Since I was in 2 different stores yesterday, this store may have had (which I believe they did) a couple of the eye & blush palettes from the Holiday 09 Magic, Mirth and Mischief Holiday Sets.

Also had more than a few 6 e/s compacts, as well as the 3 e/s compact with Wisteria, Knight & other silver color.

About 10 non-sterling nailpolishes.

Still had the following shadesticks:  Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Fresh something? & something Red (which was a deep, slightly red undertoned fuschia pink).

From Naked Honey Collection:  hand & body cream, the body wash & about 4 boxes of the salve left.

4 tinted lip conditioning glosses -- the ones in the round glass jar with the black plastic top.  One had a slight yellow hue to it (& from a swatch thread, I feel confident that it's Tread Gently, a red (maybe or similar to Sweet Tooth -- looks red in jar, but swatches a pinky red), one a pinked bronze & don't recall the last one -- bronzey?

Blushes:  
Ungaro Flower Dew Mist
Pleasure something -- Pleasureflush?
Blooming
Enough Said
the 2 embossed rose ones:  the matte pink & coral
They had a few more matte blushes which I don't recall the names of.  I didn't see any mineralized blushes this time.

E/S:  Top Hat, Go, Tempting, Post Haste, Aquavert, Dreammaker, Knight, Glamour something (a bronzey color), Femme Fi, a pinky neutral from the Neo Sci-Fi collection & about 6 others I don't recall. 

Greensmoke, Mosscape & Rollicking paint pot.

They still had those creme e/s that they've had for ages with the shell print on them.

The usual lipsticks, lipglosses & brushes.

Some of the usual skincare tubes & sprays.

The bunch of holiday SE brush & bag kits for $34.75

4 colors of mascara.  I think the zoom black with the silver pearl or pearl something in it.  As well as a couple of lipliners & brow & eye pencils

A few fake eyelashes.

Refined MSF as well as a few others don't recall.  They did have 2 of the Holiday(?) Kits with the MSF's in them as well as the little buki brush.

A dark sculpting duo.

MSF in Medium:  1/2 Shimmer & 1/2 powder.

About four loose irridescent face powders in the round jars.  I think one was dazzle something.  It was white with silver pearls.  And definitely one in the pale pink color range.

Sorry gals, this is the best I can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully, I'll do better next time.  It's called exercising my memory.


----------



## summerblue (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Oh, I, also, did see an e/s called manouvers.


----------



## summerblue (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Dropped in at the CCO yesterday.  My memory recollection is much better this time around, but still no cigar yet.

*7.5 gram jar pigments:*
Crystalized Orange, Yellow & Pink
Vanilla
Pink Opal 
Violet
Tan
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Blackened Red
Circa Plum
Mega-Rich
Golden Olive
Steel Blue
Vintage Gold
Copper Reflects or Reflects Copper
they may still have had, Bell-Bottom Blue, but not sure

*e/s:*
Glamour Check
Soft Force
Sugarshot
Go
Of Summer
Post Haste
Top Hat
Knight
Night Manouvers
Unbasic White
One-Off
Tempting
Et tu bouquet?
Tempting
Talent Pool
Ego
Go
Dreammaker(?)
Mylar(?)
Femme Fi(?)

They had the usual (pull-out) compacts containing 2 e/s.

2 mes quads.  One was Fashion Groupie & another one from the same collection.

6 - 8 split or tri-split (3 colors) mes round compacts. 

A bunch of 6-color e/s compacts, however, don't know the collections.

Still the creme e/s compact w/ the shell design (Metal X, I believe) that are so old that they are at the beginning of the crumbly stage when you swatch them. 

Red Velvet, Pink Couture, Fresh Cement, Cakeshop & Lemon Chiffon Shadesticks.

Brassy fluidline

rollickin', mosscape & greensmoke paint pots.

Artifact & Flammible paints

3 shades of gel blush - just a pinch (rosey red), one bronze & one a rose bronze.

Blushes:
- Earth to Riches, 3 other mineralized blushes
- Mattes:  Flower Dew Mist, Shy something, something Romance, Sweet William, Blossom, something Blossoming, X Rocks, Pleasure-something (I believe, Pleasureful), Enough Said, those same 2 rose embossed one: one pink, one medium-light coral.

A Hello Kitty pink-based face powder compact.

*The Love Rock, Moon River, Grand Duo Blushes are gone. 

Shade & Sculpt Powder in Definitive: One side titled Light & the other side I don't recall.

Not a MAC lip person so all I remember is:
- Viva Glam spec. edition (either V or VI, but I believe it was VI) 
- Flourishing l/s

MSFs:  Porcelain Pink, Refined (which for all I know may actually be a blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *Just to let you know I am predominately  only a MAC e/s addict.)
At least 2 others, I don't recall the names of.

An MSF in Medium Dark (1/2 Shimmer & 1/2 powder).

A bunch of face powders in the small, heavy gold metal compacts; some have the red enamel on them.

Still a good 8 of those irridescent loose face powders & bronzers in the screw-top jars.

About 4 of the Prep & Prime's in the refined formula -- the one prior to the new brightening formula.  (Thanks, Ellen!)

Still the Naked Honey Salve & hand cream. 

Misc. stuff like the 4 or 5 SE brush collections w/ bag for $34.75

Several liquid face sprays (like Fix It is).

A ton of stuff from the Holiday Collection. I believe it was the Myth, Mirth & Magic(?) Holiday Collection.  You know the silver boxes with the little colored circle cutouts that look like 60's Op-Art.  Well, they had the eyeshadow palettes, 2 blush palettes & (3) 5-vial holiday pigment configurations.  2 of the piggie vial sets were labeled cool (of which one was/or contained high jinx) & a 3rd set which has Sunnydaze piggie in it.

They did have 2 of the Mineralized Holiday Kits for $41.75.  The ones with the mineralized face powder, blush, e/s & a travel (baby) kabuki brush.

They also had (2) $29 kits with a travel bag, a travel eye powder brush & a 7.5 gram piggie.  One kit had Shimmermint in it & the other one was taped down so tightly to the cardboard I couldn't see the name, but it was beigey in color.  Oddly, the back of the boxes didn't list the piggie color included.  

6 different liquidliners -- don't know names, but colors were:
- a clear blue gel w/ colored glitter
- a beige/champagne
- a lavendar
- a pink

OK, that's it guys.  This is as far as I'm going in taxing my little acorn of a brain.  Hopefully, I'll do even better next time.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

just came back from the outlet today.
argg didn't see style black collection out yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




brushes:
189, 192, 223, 183

e/s:
Go, dazzleray, femme fi, et tu bouquet, of summer, and more

pigments:
violet, rose, gilded green, vintage gold, golden olive, mega-rich, gold stroke, steel blue, bell bottom blue, circa plum and several reflects

pp:
greensmoke, mosscape, rollickin

lots of mineralized duo and trio e/s

all 5 of solar bits including black ore

all 4 holiday '09 e/s palettes
all 2 holiday '09 blush [face] palettes

alot of e/s quads including the green one, the purple one 

ccb:
bronze, root, morning mist?, crushed...?

blushes:
enough said, blooming, blunt, sweet as cocoa, and more ... alot of mineralized blushes

lots of SE brushes.

all of the holiday boxed collections. 

from Bobbi Brown:
they had pale yellow pressed powder
2 pot rouges... one in something rose?
creme foundation compact in sand and almond
teint foundations 4 colors. one in sand and other darker colors
oil free foundation in warm porcelain
alot of custom palette stick foundations
lots of sets...


----------



## summerblue (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Crapola!  Just called the store to ask about the Gilded Green that MacAtFirst Sight saw & was advised that they never had Gilded Green.  However, the crapola is not because of the Gilded Green, but, rather because Teresa advised me that they won't be getting anymore shipments in until the end of June or beginning of July when they complete their Inventory.  So sad.  This means that by the time they get another shipment my guess is that there won't be any old 7.5 gram piggies left to be sold.


----------



## Ellen1 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

sorry Janis  : (
maybe you want to check out Riverhead?  It's a nice ride on a nice day  : )


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Hi, looking for a few things and wondering if someone could CP for me?  I can pay PP or trade for products whatever you want!  Let me know.  I also have tix for the Canada MAC warehouse sale that I would throw in for someone who could help me out!!  Thanks.


----------



## jmgjwd (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Went to Riverhead CCO today (5/29)...they had lots of Gilded Green


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Update?


----------



## summerblue (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Ran over to the CCO today as I spoke to them a few days ago & they said they got a new shipment in -- finally, now that inventory is over.  They said that they got about 150 boxes in and they will be putting the new inventory out slowly through next week.

Anyway, I'm gonna make this short & sweet.

They got the BB moisture cream foundation in the compact in, in about 5 shades.  All I remember is Sand 2 & Sand 2.5 as that is what I was looking at.  They also got a whipped foundation (looks like a liquid mixed with a cream moisturizer).  I think they only had Sand 2 in this.  All were $28.

For MAC, they had the same eyeshadows as always.  

Piggies:
Violet
Steel Blue or is it Blue Steel
Antiqued Gold
Kitschmas
Bell Bottom Blue
Tan
Mutiny

Glitters: 
Light Blue
Blue
Silver
Crystalized Lime
Crystalized Purple
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Copper or copperized something, but definitely a reflects
I believe Reflects Bronze

This is all I can remember, but they had about 11 others -- One a taupe brown but don't remember it's name.

Got a lot of blushes in.  About 8 mineralized blushes.  I picked up Improvise.  Don't recall names of the others.

Also had about 6 tone on tone blushes.  1 shade is matte & 1 is mineralized done in a swirl-type pattern.  One name I remember is Rhapsody in Two.

Had about 12 non-mineralized blushes.  Only remember Enough Said.

Had 2 blushes in the Ungaro line -- one is Vibrant Grape & the other looks like a MSF bronzer whose name begins with "S."

Had MSFs in Porcelain Pink, Refined & a couple of others.

Had only about 3 or 4 on display (don't know if this is all they have in inventory or not) of 2 different color selections of the stacked 4 jar pigments that were recently released with a collection.

Had the 179 body buffer brush which I haven't seen there before.

Still had mosscape & rollickin' PP, but added Girl Friendly PP.

That's about all I saw by MAC that was new.  No fluidlines, no new Shadesticks.

But get a load of this:  Had a BB collection of brushes in a zippered case, I'd say about 8 or 9 brushes for $455!!! Can you imagine!


----------



## summerblue (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I went back again either this past Monday or Tuesday.  Sorry I didn't post sooner.  Anyway, they had added more blushes (9 mineralized split ones like Love Rock, Grand Duo, Earthly Riches, etc.)  The gals said that's about all they added.

But I did notice that they had the Volcanic Ash exfoliator & Fix + on the shelf also.

Here's an add'l. few pigments I couldn't remember from last time:

- Cocomotion
- Heritage Rouge
- Bold & Brash (something like this)
- had the new small pigment jars of Universal Mix & Rich Life
- Museum-something or something Museum (Museum Bronze???)
- Rose
- Reflects Rust
- a purple matte one similar in color to Nocturnelle e/s
- Vintage Gold
- Golden Olive
- Reflects Blackened Red
- I think, Crystalized Orange

Didn't see Rollickin' PP anymore, but saw Greenstroke which I picked up.

OK, that's all I can remember.


----------



## summerblue (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

Stopped in yesterday, but they didn't get anything new in; said in a couple of weeks they should be getting in another delivery.

The purple pigment I couldn't previously recall was Push the Edge.

And I think I mentioned that they had all 4 mineralized e/s quads from the Colorcraft Collection(?).  You know the large circular case with the four colors.  And still had a bunch of the other mineralized e/s:  the one with 3 stripes of colors (the middle being the thinnest) & the ones with 2 colors, one being a small 1/2 circle color.  I'm sorry gals, I'm not up on the collection names.

They also had the MAC in Lillyland e/s compact called Pearlmate -- three shade palette with white, green, and pink flower design.

2x visits ago, I purchased the mineralized blush in Improvise (they had like 5 or 6 out) &, then, last time they only had 1 left, but this time, they brought out more stock from the back & had 5 more out so I bought a backup.  They still had all the mineralized blushes (some split) that they had last time.  One split one which I couldn't recall last time was Glee & something.

All I can say is if you're into mineralized blushes & e/s the selection was great. 

They also had the clear brilliante (not labeled *gloss* brilliante like the one I bought from MAC), just brilliante so this probably is lipglass lipgloss which is stickier & meant for the lip only.  They also had 3 lipgelees; Shift to Pink, Preppy, & the last one was a copper-orange that I don't know the name of -- if it, too, were from the MAC in Lillyland collection, it might just be Lush & Bright.

I told them next time that I was going to bring a voice recorder to I could speak the names of some of the products I saw so I could remember them for you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll be calling 2x a week until for the next couple of weeks to see if their next delivery came in.  I won't be going back until then.


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Deer Park, NY (Tanger Outlets **NEW CCO ***

I was there this past friday, they had both the blushes from the GMLOL collection as well as the two beauty powders.

Two of the GMLOL lipglasses, sorry that I didn't get the names.

I believe they all of the Creme blushes from Lilyland, but they definitely had Optimistic Orange, Florida, and Joie De' Vire (I hope I'm spelling that right).\

They were out of PTE pigment, but they still had most of the pigments listed in the two previous posts. 

They had all three of the style black dazzleglasses or glimmerglasses and about three Blue Flame MES.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone been recently?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 30, 2011)

I went today. Here are some of the stuff I remember:

  	pigments:
  	-later
  	-if it sparkles
  	-frost
  	-frozen white [?]
  	-circa plum
  	-tan
  	-universal mix
  	-rich life
  	-violet
  	-old gold
  	-copper sparkle
  	-heritage rouge
  	-reflects blackened red
  	-gold glitter
  	-3d blue? glitter
  	-stacked crushed pigments
  	and more but can't remember

  	paintpots:
  	-artifact
  	-delft

  	brushes:
  	-131? the round duo fiber brush
  	-165
  	-129SH
  	-192
  	-mascara brush
  	-lip brush
  	-189

  	blushes:
  	-2 of the duo blushes from the same collection as ripe peach [the grape colored one and the tan one]
  	-a lot of mineralized blush duos
  	-so sweet, so easy
  	-florida
  	-full fuschia
  	and more but can't remember everything

  	msf:
  	-MSFN in mediu,
  	-by candlelight
  	-porcelain pink
  	-refined
  	-and 2 bronze colored one and 1 highlight one from the perm line

  	foundations:
  	-face & body fndt in C2, C5, C7, N5 and some more darker colors
  	-studio sculpt fndt in 5-6 diff colors including nc25, nc40?

  	concealer:
  	-moisturecover in nc15

  	a lot of nail polishes and eyelashes
  	a lot of the holiday box sets:
  	-2 of the mineralized boxed sets
  	-pigment and gel liner set
  	-pigment, false eyelash and mascara set
  	-brush sets



  	from bobbi brown:

  	-they had a whole bunch of sparkle eyeshadows from the recent black velvet collection including black velvet, and black sparkle eyeshadows.
  	also had lighter sparkle eyeshadows. all of them were $17.50
  	-had 2 pot rouges in blushed rose? and raspberry
  	-2 gel liners in chocolate and shimmery ivy?
  	-they had almost the full line of correctors and creamy concealers for $15.50
  	-they had the chrome eyeshadows which were LE, including pewter!!!


  	that's all i remember


  	HTH


----------



## blueskies (Apr 1, 2011)

I am beyond terrible at remembering what I've seen, but I'm going to try! Also, if you're looking for something specific it would help me to remember if you ask. =)

  	MSF's: By Candlelight, Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, Refined
	Most of the perm pigments and some LE, both the old jars and the newer. What I can recall: Blackened Burgundy, Melon, Frost White, Rose, Tan, Cocomotion, Violet, something Mix (universal mix?)
	Lots of Moistureblend shades
	LoL lipglasses
	Nearly all of the baked stuff
	Greasepaint Sticks: Zinc Zone, Greasepaint, Dirty
	Pearlglides: Petrol Blue, Industrial, Black Swan, Blackine

  	And that's all I've got at the moment, sorry!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

THANKS I WAS WONDERING IF THEY STILL HAD CANDLELIGHT.
















*http://labelleza23.blogspot.com/*


----------



## maddyloweee (Apr 16, 2011)

is this cco one of the ones where you have to ask the people to get the product for you behind the counter, or one where they just have it so you can grab it. and do they still have gold deposit msf?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 27, 2011)

went today.

  	brushes:
  	130, 188, 188SH, 187, 189, 150, 129SH, 129SH special ed, 192, 131, 2 lip brushes, sponge applicator

  	e/s:
  	copperplate, omega, prepped for glamour, pincurl, venomous villains collection, and more

  	pigments:
  	vintage gold, old gold, melon, universal mix, rich life, gold glitter, fuschia, violet, frost, heritage rouge, melon, and more

  	lots of studio fix powders

  	l/s:
  	pink friday, and more

  	msf:
  	porcelain pink, petticoat, refined

  	coral crepe paintpot

  	lots of premade quads

  	lots of holiday sets and palettes


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 6, 2011)

I so need a few of those brushes


----------



## maddyloweee (Dec 10, 2011)

i went today!
  	they had a very good selection of mac but I didnt have much time to look...
  	they had metal mania eyeshadows 
  	the ones i saw were: spektations and peek at you but they had others.
  	they had just a pinch gel blush
  	they had to the beach bronzer and lustre drops.
  	they had surf baby bronzer. 
  	they had venemous villians blush
  	they had porcelin pink msf
  	they had lots other things too


----------



## maddyloweee (Dec 10, 2011)

they also had jeanius eyeshadows, 
  	they had brush sets
  	they had the duo in mayhem
  	they had trios too


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 27, 2012)

My favorite CCO!! They always have way more goodies than Riverhead and Woodbury Common!


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 18, 2012)

Just went to this one today. They had an excellent selection - had a lot of what Riverhead did, plus some.   This what I remember:

  	Face:
  	Hang Loose blush
  	Miss Behave from Quite Cute
  	Too Chic, Play it Proper, Alpha Girl, and Light Sunshine Beauty powders
  	Snowglobe BP
  	A pink and a dark red creme blush, can't remember the names
  	Pressed Amber blush
  	Belightful powder
  	Either Elude or Strada from that couture collection I cant' remember the name of (beigeish, with a hash-mark pattern on top of it)
  	Porcelain Pink, Light Flush and a Semi-precious MSF

  	Lipsticks:
  	Most of Surf Baby INCLUDING Hibiscus
  	Packed to Go set  (Plumful, Pretty Please, Hug Me)
  	Offshoot
  	Go For it  purple
  	Viva glam gaga I and II I think
  	Good selection of others, didn't check the names of them all.

  	Lipglasses:
  	Large selection of single ones, didn't look closely at them.
  	Packed to Go cremesheen set

  	Eyes:
  	Nearly all Big Bounce
  	Some paint pots, including Treasure Hunt
  	Lots of LOL single shadows, including Bough Grey
  	Ground Cover, Lucky Green, Her Alter Image, Shimmermoss
  	The green (Ego) and cream color Mega Metal shadows (and more, don't remember which others)
  	A bunch of the Style Driven shadows - the darker ones (Weathered and others)
  	Sweet Joy
  	Lots of the Mineralize duos - Mix & Switch, This and That
  	many Mineralize triples (the green one, the pink/blue/white one)
  	Nearly all Jeanius shadows
  	In the Gallery quad
  	Angel Flame quad (plus a few others)
  	Mythic

  	Sets, etc:
  	All the G&I sets (lip bags, brush bags, gloss spheres, etc)
  	Lots of tartan tale stuff

  	I didn't look at nail polish or pigments.

  	Unfortunately I had left hubby outside with the dog so couldn't really spend much time in there, had to speed-shop my haul (Snowglobe, Sultry lip bag, Packed to Go cremesheens, Ego shadow, Treasure hunt, this & that mineralized shadow).


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 6, 2013)

Went on Tuesday.  Noted they had all the semi precious brushes.  Also a lot of Bobbi brown brushes  A lot of single eyeshadows (including the electric cool ones) Mineralize foundation  I honestly didn't have much time to peruse but I'm going again in a week and will detail it further.    Em 94 YJ white.


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Used to go to Riverhead but now I solely go here because they have a better selection.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 10, 2013)

NikiNatasha said:


> Didn't realize there was a thread for this CCO! I live minutes away and go a couple times per week...last visit was Saturday!   They still have just about all the Hey Sailor collection All Beth Ditto lipsticks except for Dear Diary Ruffian Red & Gold  Marilyn shadows and Pure Zen  Some items  from marcel wanders  Brush sets & single brushes  Paint pots Pretty much all the mascaras except of extra dimension Just got MINERALIZE foundations Some items from The villains collection Select shop cook items  They had holiday but only1 eye palette was left  Tom ford was recently added    -- blush lipsticks candles fragrance palettes Bobbi brown concealers/ shimmer bricks/ brushes/ makeup oil A ton of Smashbox   Plus much more! Used to go to Riverhead but now I solely go here because they have a better selection.


   Thank god i didn't go to the riverhead if you're telling me this ones better. It's closer to me too.... I was gonna go the extra 40 min away lol...    -Emma


----------



## bklynbarbie (Jun 11, 2013)

I just went to the one in Riverhead a couple days ago and they barely have anything, no powders whatsoever (bronzers, msf, beauty powders, etc NONE!) Very minimal selection of everything else, I was surprised because they used to have a lot. Def not worth the trip if Deer Park is closer. I like the staff at Riverhead better though they're all very nice and helpful.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice thanks for the heads up!  The deer park folk were real nice to me the time I went too...   -Emma


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 21, 2013)

Just went there yesterday, this is what I remember. They had a really good selection as compared to other CCOs.

  	Many pro longwear eyeshadows: Sweet Satisfaction, Lie Low, Styledriven, Plush, Weathered, a cream colored one, pink, others. No Fresh Flare.
  	Lunar and the dark blue ED shadows
  	some of Mineralized duo shadows - thunder and rain, the green one, the cream/peach one
  	Gilt by Association mineralized shadow, also the dark green sparkly one
  	some of the Jeanius shadows (still!)
  	Tons of single eyeshadows - shimmermoss, the reddish brown one from VV, Silver Gull, tons of others
  	3 of the Marilyn eyeshadows - the white, the gray and the blue
  	MSFs: Earthshine, Lightscapade, Stereo Rose
  	Other powders: Snowglobe, Rose Ole', Beth Ditto dot powder, the one with the stripes from Hey Sailor
  	Blush - Immortal Flower, Full of Joy, Peony Petal, one from another collection I can't remember that was a peachy pink
  	3 or 4 cream blushes in darker colors
  	the holiday eyeshadow sets in those poofy upholstered boxes - all 3, green, pink and tan
  	the peach lipglass set in the clear glass globe
  	Butterfly Dream lipglass
  	Astral and Galaxy Rose cremesheen lipglass
  	Lipstick - Blossom, Hibiscus
  	eyeliner - Local Wares, Ash Violet, Rich Ground, Dark Diversion

  	I ended up coming away with Lie Low eyeshadow, Galaxy Rose c/s glass which I love, Local Wares and the Deep Purple Smashbox gel eyeliner.

  	I was with my mother who is very distracting to shop with so that's all I remember. They were unpacking a box full of Pro Longwear blushes as I was checking out,. too.


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 17, 2013)

Called and CCo lady tells me they just got a haul of Archie's collection for Mac.   Planning a trip there on Saturday.  I have a 20% off your purchase applicable to cosmetics company store that im planning to use.  If any of you ladies want to share the coupon let me know and we can meet up at the store and use it for both (yours and mine) purchases.    PM me if interested.  Emma


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 19, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Emma


  	what time are you going on sat?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 21, 2013)

i went today and picked up these 



  	archie's girl, strong woman, pink pigeon, party parrot, viva glam i, velvet teddy


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 21, 2013)

Girl I ended up not being able to go. My bf best friend had a bad motorcycle accident. So we've been in the hospital :/ how was it!!!?? What goodies they got!??


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jul 21, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> i went today and picked up these
> 
> 
> 
> archie's girl, strong woman, pink pigeon, party parrot, viva glam i, velvet teddy


	Is it hard to get to  without a car? I just moved to NYC and would love to make a CCO trip!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

Drat





Candycoatedclos said:


> i went today and picked up these
> 
> archie's girl, strong woman, pink pigeon, party parrot, viva glam i, velvet teddy [/Drats!!! Why do I not live in NY near this CCO!?! Strong Woman, Pink Pigeon and Party Parrot? OMG.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 21, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Girl I ended up not being able to go. My bf best friend had a bad motorcycle accident. So we've been in the hospital :/ how was it!!!?? What goodies they got!??


	oh no! I hope everyone's ok! I'll keep you all in my thoughts! it was pretty good. they JUST got a new shipment in of LE's pink pigeon and party parrot and theyve been selling out quick the girls there said


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 21, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Is it hard to get to  without a car? I just moved to NYC and would love to make a CCO trip!


	I think you can take the train but I always drive. I think it maybe harder to get to byt rain because it doesnt look to be close to the train station but you could try the LIRR and take a cab there


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 21, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> [/Drats!!! Why do I not live in NY near this CCO!?! Strong Woman, Pink Pigeon and Party Parrot? OMG.


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 23, 2013)

omg... im loving thiiiisssss!!!

  	i may be going today too... let me see status on rain first i hate getting stuck on the LIE withthe rain lmao.

  	any good eyeshadows there ??


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 23, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> omg... im loving thiiiisssss!!!
> 
> i may be going today too... let me see status on rain first i hate getting stuck on the LIE withthe rain lmao.
> 
> any good eyeshadows there ??


	they had some pretty colors for eyeshadows, but theyre limiting the purchases on limited editions to one per customer now. 2 girls went yesterday they said


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of each or one altogether!????


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 23, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> One of each or one altogether!????


	one of each color


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh I can work w that!!!!


----------



## rinaxo (Dec 27, 2013)

I shopped there before but I was skeptical because of the low prices.. The MAC is authentic there??


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 27, 2013)

rinaxo said:


> I shopped there before but I was skeptical because of the low prices.. The MAC is authentic there??


  Yes, CCOs are owned by Estee Lauder, the parent company of MAC, so all of the MAC is authentic. CCOs are how they get rid of overstock.


----------



## rinaxo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! I'll be heading there sometime this week


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 1, 2014)

Enjoy! I love this CCO! Get a lot of my gifts from here....


----------



## dogwood (Jan 1, 2014)

FYI
  There is also a CCO in Woodbury Common which has buses and trains specifically for that outlet.
  check the website for the info, it  is probably further away but getting there might be easier door to door


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone seen Lavendar Whip & Budding Love, I'm running low, please!!


----------



## emilinaloveMAC (Feb 5, 2014)

yes i just picked up lavender whip at deer park 3 weeks ago


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone gone to Riverhead? Is it worth the trip?


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Stopped in yesterday, and I bought the last Hibiscus Kiss from RiRi Fall.  They also had the RRW lipglass, mascara, both brow pencils, and both brushes from RiRi Fall.


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 30, 2014)

@MissElle12


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> @MissElle12








  Ur welcome doll!  They also had some Tom Ford lippies, etc. for a decent price!  Check it out if you can


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> Has anyone gone to Riverhead? Is it worth the trip?


  Been to Riverhead once (last spring) and the selection was meh...though that may have changed by now.

  Deer Park has more of a selection IMHO


----------



## Monica (Apr 5, 2014)

Just curious, does anyone ever pick things up for folks who offer to cover fees/shipping? I'm dying for some of those Riri items but they aren't available in my CCO's in Austin, Tx.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea ! Mos def CP's.  Thing w CCOs is you gotta know what someone else is looking for .. I'm going to pa 's crossing outlets so I'll look in case


----------



## mmilliance (Aug 4, 2014)

And just like that, Miss Elle and I went nuts at Tanger out... Check out these goodies


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 13, 2014)

mmilliance said:


>


  Im so in love with our haul!

  Side note...we did see Exclusive Event and Lavender Whip l/s...and tons of RiRi Holiday (minus the brushes, lipsticks, and eyeliners)


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for Tom Ford Enchanted Quad, Emerald Lust Quad or any cream eyeshadows from tom ford.  Anyone been here recently and can tell me if they had these?


----------



## Rikers Girl (Nov 5, 2014)

What were you looking for specifically?


----------



## treasuremymac (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi I will be visiting NY this weekend and curious if anyone has information on recent sightings at this CCO (looking for MAC and Estee Lauder). Thanks.


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey all. For anyone that visited recently, do you remember if this one has a wide variety of Tom Ford products? And if so, was the discount on par with the other EL brands (apporx 30% off)?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 17, 2015)

[quote name="Shars" url="/t/117291/deer-park-ny-tanger-outlets-new-cco/240#post [QUOTE="Shars, post: 2515571, member: 96587"]Hey all. For anyone that visited recently, do you remember if this one has a wide variety of Tom Ford products? And if so, was the discount on par with the other EL brands (apporx 30% off)? [/quote]  I went yesterday and they had less TF lipsticks available than from my last visit.  They had Coco Ravish (I think that was the name), Reckless, and Slander.  They had a good selection of the TF perfumes, about 5 or 6 eyeshadow quads, 5 or so cream shadows, a candle, and a nailpolish.  All at least 30% off.  As for MAC recent collections, they had the purple quad from the Osbournes, In synch liner from the same collection, a cheek product from Kelly's side of the collection (not the blush---I think it was an MSF, I didn't check the name)...and they still had the mascara, brushes, bronzer, eyeshadow pallettes, brow products, makeup bag, and RiRi Woo liner from the Riri Hearts MAC collections.  Also saw Sea Me Hear Me, two of the lipglasses, Goddess of the Sea l/s, Aphrodites Shell bronzer, and Golden Bronzer from Alluring Aquatics.  No eyeshadows though.    If anyone is looking for the discontinued Loose Iridescent Powders in Silver Dusk and Golden Bronze, they have them...though I may have bought the last 2 Golden Bronze's on the shelf lol...  A decent variety of lipsticks, blushes, pigments, eyeshadows, etc.  The old style AND the new style packaging for the MSF's and the MSFN's were available in all the permanent shades.  They also had "Texturize" from the recent Studio lacquer collection.  Surprisingly they had Tribalist from Holiday 2014 as well!    Side note: the Lancôme CCO across the way from this one now carries Urban Decay products at a discount!


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ladydee91500 said:


> Looking for Tom Ford Enchanted Quad, Emerald Lust Quad or any cream eyeshadows from tom ford.  Anyone been here recently and can tell me if they had these?


  they have these. pretty sure I saw the Enchanted Quad yesterday and they also had 5 or so cream eyeshadows.  I didn't check the names.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Side note: the Lancôme CCO across the way from this one now carries Urban Decay products at a discount!








 Yay thank you for letting us know. Slander is one of the ones I want, so hoping that it's still there in April. Oooh, I want a Golden Bronze loose iridescent powder too. I wonder if they'll get some more. I've been dying to get one from when you mentioned it in the highlighter thread.

  Definitely checking out the Lancome one too. The Lancome company one usually goes under the name Designer Fragrance Company right?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> ompom:  Yay thank you for letting us know. Slander is one of the ones I want, so hoping that it's still there in April. Oooh, I want a Golden Bronze loose iridescent powder too. I wonder if they'll get some more. I've been dying to get one from when you mentioned it in the highlighter thread.  Definitely checking out the Lancome one too. The Lancome company one usually goes under the name *Designer Fragrance Company right?*


  You're welcome! Yep!  Re: the iridescent powder--They may get/have more by the time you're able to visit.  Riverhead is worth a shot too as well.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Re: the iridescent powder--They may get/have more by the time you're able to visit. Riverhead is worth a shot too as well.


  Hopefully! We may only have enough days to do one outlet (and we're not going to be driving) so it'll probably just be Deer Park this time around. Thanks again


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 28, 2015)

I called they still have Goddess of the Sea just in case any one was wondering


----------



## kptestas (Apr 2, 2015)

I was at DP CCO Sunday and another lady tried to buy GOTS before me on line and they told her it was sold out..


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 2, 2015)

kptestas said:


> I was at DP CCO Sunday and another lady tried to buy GOTS before me on line and they told her it was sold out..


  I was just there yesterday and they had it


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> ompom:  Yay thank you for letting us know. Slander is one of the ones I want, so hoping that it's still there in April. Oooh, I want a Golden Bronze loose iridescent powder too. I wonder if they'll get some more. I've been dying to get one from when you mentioned it in the highlighter thread.  Definitely checking out the Lancome one too. The Lancome company one usually goes under the name Designer Fragrance Company right?


  I went again yesterday, and they have Slander and Reckless left.  Maybe give them a call a day in advance before you go to see if they can hold one for you!  





Candycoatedclos said:


> I was just there yesterday and they had it


  Yep, GOTS, Seducing Sound and Modern Lure l/g from AA.   Also DG and LVER from Matte Lip, and Sparks of Romance (the matte frost) and NFP from Holiday.  They also had the Holiday Brush Sets.


----------



## Shars (Apr 7, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Also DG and LVER from Matte Lip, and Sparks of Romance (the matte frost) and NFP from Holiday. They also had the Holiday Brush Sets.


  You're an absolute doll Elle!! I'll definitely call ahead. I'm glad they have some holiday stuff and I may just pick up those MAC lippies you mentioned since they'll be discounted lol.


----------

